# ISO Intro to Tofu



## PA Baker (Oct 5, 2006)

I've never cooked with tofu and only eaten it a couple of times, but I'd like to start incorporating it into our diets more.  Can anyone give me some tips on how to buy it and how to prepare it?  For DH, I think it'll need to be "hidden" in meals, to start.  For my daughter, since she's only 10.5 mo, it needs to be plain.  I'm thinking she'd enjoy eating little pieces of it as finger food.  How would I cook it for her, or do I even need to cook it?


----------



## subfuscpersona (Oct 6, 2006)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> I've never cooked with tofu and only eaten it a couple of times, but I'd like to start incorporating it into our diets more.  Can anyone give me some tips on how to buy it and how to prepare it?  For DH, I think it'll need to be "hidden" in meals, to start.  For my daughter, since she's only 10.5 mo, it needs to be plain.  I'm thinking she'd enjoy eating little pieces of it as finger food.  How would I cook it for her, or do I even need to cook it?


Tofu is already cooked. It only needs to be reheated, so add it to dishes at the last minute just long enough to heat it up. It is very bland and goes well with many foods.

Storage: store in container in the 'frig, covered completely with cold water. Change water completely about every 3 days (however, tofu really should be eaten within a few days of purchase for best taste). Supermarket tofu is sold in packages containing water, but you should open the package and replace the water when you get it home.

re daughter: check with pediatrician first about giving her tofu (I'm thinking I read something a long time ago about introducting tofu to very young children and maybe they needed to be a certain age???...). If ok, it would make great finger food. Here's a link about tofu for babies http://www.wholesomebabyfood.com/tofu.htm

Mashing tofu and mixing it with other mashed stuff (even hamburger or meatballs) is one way to hide it, but basically I don't believe in trying to disguise food so if DH won't eat it, too bad. For baby, if you make your own mashed veggies for her, just add a little tofu to the mix. 

What kind of cooking do you do? Then we could target recipes for you. Obviously, it is a good addition to almost any kind of stir-fry dish. It is also great in soups. (My kids would eat tofu if I put it in chicken noodle soup which they loved). Add it to stews. Its so bland it is very versatile.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2006)

you could drop tofu from a crane on new year's eve...  

believe it or not, tofu fried in garlic and hot pepper oil, then tossed with browned onions, diced zucchini, and sliced peppers in tomato sauce is pretty good. if mr. baker likes garlic, and/or hot stuff, go heavy on those to give the tofu and sauce good flavor.

and it can be used mixed with ricotta in lasagna, or any recipe that calls for ricotta.

and of course, it always goes with "any veggie in the fridge" stir fry.


----------



## thymeless (Oct 6, 2006)

The firm can take a longish cook if you're not moving it around too much. It absorbs more flavor that way.

Another fun thing to do with it is to cut firm tofu in slabs about 1/2 inch thick. Then freeze them.  When you're ready to cook, thaw them out and squeeze them like a sponge. Marinate them as you would meat, cut them up in cubes or strips. YOu'll be left with a fine sponge-like mass that's firmer and more meat like in texture than normal tofu. 

Somewhere I've seen a recipe for a tofu Reuben sandwich. As I recall the tofu was marinated in Bragg's Aminos. I'll post it if I can find it.

if you have an Asian market, there ae bottled tofu products that are fermented and spiced. Those are interesting too.


----------



## thymeless (Oct 6, 2006)

I found the recipe finally.  You can find Braggs Aminos in health food stores, or even the health food section of many grocery stores.

Slice the firm tofu in thick slices, is best with tofu that's been frozen and squeezed. Sprinkle generously with Braggs' and marinate for 15-20 minutes. Roast on a baking sheet (spray with cooking spray, the stuff sticks) at 425F for 25-30 minutes, turning occasionally until edges are golden brown. 

Then assemble sandwiches with caraway rye bread, Russian dressing, Swiss cheese slices, sauerkraut and the prepared tofu. Brush bread with melted butter and toast on a griddle as you would a grilled cheese sandwich.

This marinade is also good with tofu:
Try the same treatment with a marinade of 1/4 cup soy sauce, 1/4 cup rice vinegar and 2 tsp. grated fresh ginger.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 6, 2006)

Don't be skeeered to try tofu - you can use it in so many things!  A few tips and some recipes, below - 

- If you're going to fry it, place it on a plate covered with paper towels, another layer on top, and a heavy plate over that, to get some of the moisture out of the tofu.  Also, try and find the 'extra-firm' or firm.  

A real Japanese 'treat' is to do the above, then coat 1/2 inch slices of the tofu in flour, and fry on each side til golden brown.  Then top with some scallion, soy sauce, (traditionally) bonito flakes, maybe a little grated ginger.  

The different textures of tofu go with different foods; the firm/extra-firm as above; firm/medium to cut in chunks and use in soups and stews; and then there is the 'silken' or really smooth tofu, which is great when whizzed into a sauce or dip.  

TOFU/SUNDRIED TOMATO DIP
 ​10 sun dried tomatoes               
2 roasted red bell peppers        
1 large cloves garlic
1-2 canned chipotle chiles         
1 15oz. can white beans            
5 ¼  oz. firm silken tofu
1tsp. ground cumin                   
1 tsp. dried oregano                  
¼  cup olive oil
Salt/pepper to taste.
 
Soak tomatoes in just enough water to cover til soft, about 30 minutes; squeeze to remove as much moisture as possible; chop coarsely.  
In food processor, combine tomatoes with red peppers, garlic,and chiles; process to a puree; add beans and process til combined.  Add tofu, cumin and oregano and process til well blended.  Slowly add olive oil in a thin stream, blending well. May be stored refrigerated, two days.  Serve with raw vegetables, breadsticks, or pita or tortilla chips.


----------



## htc (Oct 6, 2006)

If it needs to be hidden, best to maybe try using the silken tofu to incorporate into dips and salad dressings. And also a great way to get people to be more open to tofu is to get the deep fried tofu. If you have an Asian store close, pick a package up. It can come in little cubes or larger pieces. You can also fry it up yourself, but that's too much work for me.  

Couple ideas that are yummy. If you can get the pre-deep fried stuff, use a knife to poke a slit on one side and stuff ground shrimp in (season the shrimp) and then pan fry it again to cook the shrim. I've even tossed it on the grill to cook. Family will love it. 

Or take the firm tofu and cut it into very large cubes, big enough to butterfly. And take the cube, cut half way through and then stuff with pork. Pan fry this til meat is cooked and then use fresh or canned tomato to make a tomato sauce, season as needed. Eat with rice.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 6, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> you could drop tofu from a crane on new year's eve...


 
LOL, Bucky!  Can you believe no one drops tofu around here? Goats, donuts, wrenches, bologna, yes, but not tofu!   One of these years your family will have to come here to experience it for yourselves!

Thanks, everyone, for your great tips and ideas.  I think I'll be putting them all to use!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 6, 2006)

tofu REALLY benefits from marinades.  Tofu has a flavor that I would try dearly to mask.  It is bland, but the tofu I am used to needs to have that flavor overridden.  Soy sauce is good, saute with onions or garlic, as well as the other excellent suggestions already given.

I used to work at a bakery that would add a bit to their ww bread.  The owner who developed most of the recipes used there, said the tofu was hygroscopic, just like honey is, and would help keep the breads fresher longer.  Now the batches of bread I made was a 30 loaf batch and maybe a couple of pounds of tofu was added, so maybe just a T. per loaf would work.

I used to trade goats milk for home made tofu.  When she stopped making it, I stopped eating it.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 6, 2006)

LOL, Bucky Tom! 
I once threw a bucket of Tofu off the top of the Empire State Building...
and got arrested for discarding litter!! 

If you didn't know, I'm a 97.5% vegetarian; ie, I occasionally eat a bit of chicken or a shrimp. I've tried tofu boiled, in soup, fried, marinated, stuffed, fermented.... and I can honestly say it tastes of nothing. It is a non-element in my cooking. 

That doesn't mean you can't use it, of course! I came to an agreement with myself not to buy any more tofu, but that's a personal thing. I'd rather use paneer (Indian cheese), which at least has a little more texture to it. 

Any criticisms will be warmly received. You cannot imagine how much I WANT to enjoy tofu - but in 15 years, I've been disappointed again and again!!!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm with you cliveb.  I've never had tofu prepared in a manner that I cared for.  It just seemed like a tough white eraser with stuff on it or marinated in stuff.  Whatever.

When my youngest sister was in her late 20s, she went through her "I'm gonna eat healthy and be a vegetarian phase."  She must've gone through tons of tofu but always prepared the same way.  She wasn't very creative, plus it was maddening when she went grocery shopping with me.  Everything I put in my cart was reviewed and critiqued by her.  You have no idea how frustrating it can be to have someone editing your groceries as you shop.  But I stray from the subject.

I've tried to like tofu but just haven't been successful to date.


----------



## Ellen (Oct 6, 2006)

Interesting discussion.  I have had tofu at a Thai resto.  I think it was deep fried, and had no discernable taste, but the texture was brilliant.  It was very crunchy, and I loved it.  It was crunchy all the way thru.  I have no idea how to prepare this offering, and hope someone can tell me. I don't know why I liked it so much, but truly, it was really great.


----------



## Ellen (Oct 6, 2006)

Did you tell her to 'shut the rude word up'.  She could get her own basket.  I really can't stand it when the latest fad is visited on us.  Although I always enjoyed my sisters cooking when she was going through her vegetarian phase.


----------



## biev (Oct 15, 2006)

It's funny, what most people say about tofu, I used to say about meat, mostly because my family always overcooked the meat and bought whatever was on sale (-_-); So back when I thought meat was unchewable, I ate a lot of tofu. It always tasted pretty good to me, and I wasn't very creative back then (I was 16 and didn't really know how to cook at all) so I would always saute it with some vegetables and season with soy sauce. I think I remember adding a bit of sugar and paprika or some other red spicy thing? Hehe, it was so long ago ^.^;; I remember liking it, but I'm not sure if that's because it was really good or if I just didn't know any better. Since then I've always lived with guys who didn't want to give tofu a try so I've forgotten how to eat like a vegetarian. Sometimes I get nostalgic. I'm a little worried that if I eat tofu like before, I won't be as great as I remember it : P


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Oct 16, 2006)

I love tofu.  I usually start people with tofu smoothies.  Silken tofu, orange juice, some berries, a banana, a bit of honey, and some nutmeg.  That has to be one of the most healthy things you can possibly slurp down.  Tastes incredible too.  The tofu gives it body, a luxurious texture, and a butt-load of protein.

I also love Miso soup loaded with 1/2" cubes of firm tofu.

Stir fried tofu has an amazing texture.  It gets a crispy/chewy thin exterior layer, and molten insides.  I _love_ hot and spicy sichuan tofu dishes.

You can also add 1/2" cubes to various noodle dishes like sesame noodles.  Just make sure there is a bit extra dressing for the tofu to soak up (speaking of which, I always press my tofu between some towels to remove water.  Then it reabsorbs liquid in whatever dish you add it to.

Mapo Dofu is my absolute favorite tofu preparation.  The sauce is hot and savory and goes over some steamed rice.  Only problem is I can't stop eating it until the pot is empty!   Oh, this dish uses ground pork or beef along with the hunks of tofu.  I guess beef is traditional (oddly enough), but I prefer ground pork.


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 16, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> LOL, Bucky Tom!
> I once threw a bucket of Tofu off the top of the Empire State Building...
> and got arrested for discarding litter!!
> 
> ...



Oh Clive, you don't know what you are missing and here I am lamenting the fact that I cannot get hold of any type of tofu products.

For starters, there are many kinds of tofu (bean curd) - silken (soft), medium and firm, fermented, marinated (best used in porridge and as a flavouring in vegetables).  As tofu is rather bland, it's best to use it in dishes that have sauces or have a robust taste.

For vegetarians like you, there are other tofu-related products like bean curd sticks/sheets used to garnish fried vermicelli, tempeh and soya cheese besides soya sauce and milk.  The good thing about healthy soya products is that they are cholesterol-free.


----------



## biev (Oct 23, 2006)

After reading this thread it made me want to eat tofu that night, so I bought some, and when I opened the package, the juice leaked everywhere, and it had the worst smell you can imagine. Rotten tofu. It was absolutely disgusting, and I had to take two showers to try to scrub the smell off of my arms. I would have returned it to the grocery store, but I couldn't bring anything that stinky into my car. (-_-);

Let me just say this didn't help me turn my husband into a tofu lover.


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 23, 2006)

I love tofu.  It's a staple in my fridge.  Here are some oriental ways of preparing it:

1.  Deep fried silken tofu in tempura batter and dipped in tempura sauce, garnished with thinly sliced leeks.
2.  Julienned firm tofu, fried till brown, then sauteed with pork strips, shallots and Chinese celery.
3.  Deep fried thick slices of firm tofu. Dip in soy sauce with vinegar, minced garlic, chopped green onions.
4.  Deep fried tofu skin, topped with sauce from oyster sauce and sugar, garnished with thinly sliced leeks.
5.  Cubed silken tofu in miso soup.


----------



## Little Miss J (Oct 23, 2006)

If you go with miso soup and you haven't tried it before it may take a couple of tries before you find a miso paste you like.  I think tofu adds more of a texture than a taste and I cant imagine eating miso soup without it!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 25, 2006)

I still insist that tofu is a pretty bland product. I've tried it in Miso soup, in Chinese soup, stir-fried, with eggs, stuffed... unfortunately we can't find additional Tofu products her easily, but there you are. 
I'd never eat Tofu just because it was good for me; or anything else , for that matter! 
The idea of mixing it with other things to give it a bit more flavour is a good one. Perhaps a little tau-si would bring it to life!


----------



## Aunt Lisa's Kitchen (Oct 26, 2006)

My two cents on tofu...have you ever tried the *"White Wave"* brand that I usually only find at Whole Foods stores?

It's already flavored with tempting names like "Italian" and ""Oriental" etc. It's delicious and the proper firmness right out of the package.

I use it in place of chicken in casseroles and/or burritos and also like this:

* -Braggs Aminos
 -Zucchini sliced
 -Carrots sliced thin
 -Tofu chunks (White Wave brand, italian flavor)
 -Fresh spinach*

Saute everything together _(except spinach)_ until vegetables are no longer raw.  At very end, add leaves of fresh spinach and let wilt in the heat.

Serve this gorgeous veggie and tofu parade over your favorite rice.  

YUMMY!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 26, 2006)

Here are two of my favorite tofu recipes.  Even my husband, who's not a big tofu lover wolfs these down.  While they look similar, there is a big difference in flavor.

"Home-Style Bean Curd" (adapted from "Madame Chu's Chinese Cooking School)

Ingredients:

1 square extra-firm or firm bean curd, drained & cubed
3 tablespoons vegetable or peanut oil
1/4 pound ground beef, pork, turkey, or chicken (approx. 1/4 of your standard-size supermarket package - I divide, wrap, & freeze the rest for future recipes)
1 tablespoon dry sherry
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 teaspoon sugar
2 cloves of garlic, roughly chopped
4 dried Shitake mushrooms, soaked, or 4 fresh Shitake mushrooms - stemmed & cut into quarters
2 tablespoons dried Cloud Ear mushrooms, soaked (optional)
1 small can sliced bamboo shoots, rinsed & drained
1-2 stalks Bok Choy or Chinese Cabbage, sliced
1/2 teaspoon dried red pepper flakes
2 tablespoons Hoisin sauce
1 scallion, cut into 1" lengths (optional)

Combine sherry, soy sauce, & sugar. Heat a couple of tablespoons of oil in a wok or large frying pan, add the ground meat & stir for around 3 minutes. Add Bok Choy or cabbage & cook for 3 more minutes. Add sherry mix, along with mushrooms, cloud ears, bamboo shoots, garlic, & red pepper flakes. Mix well. Add bean curd & stir gently. Add 1/2 cup of water, lower heat, cover, & cook for an additional 3 minutes. Add Hoisin sauce & scallions if using, stir & serve over hot rice.
 
 
Szechuan Spicy Bean Curd (adapted from "Madame Chu's Chinese Cooking School")

Ingredients:

1/2 cup chicken broth
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1/2 teaspoon sugar
1-1/2 tablespoons cornstarch
1 square extra-firm or firm bean curd, drained & cubed
vegetable or peanut oil for stir-frying
2-3 cloves garlic, chopped
1 tablespoon grated or minced fresh ginger
1 scallion, chopped (optional)
1-2 stalks Bok Choy or Chinese Cabbage, sliced (optional)
1/4-1/2 pound ground meat (any type)
1 tablespoon dry sherry
1/2 teaspoon hot red pepper flakes
1 tablespoon hot sesame oil OR regular sesame oil
Approx. 1/4 teaspoon Chinese 5-spice powder

Combine broth with soy sauce, sugar, & cornstarch & set aside. Heat a few tablespoons or so of oil in wok or large skillet. Add ground meat, if using, & stir for around 3 minutes. Add Bok Choy, if using, & stir an additional 2 minutes. Add scallions, if using, garlic, ginger, sherry, & red pepper flakes & stir a few times. Add bean curd, stir gently, then add broth mixture & bring to a boil while continuing to stir gently. When heated thru & slightly thickened, turn off heat & sprinkle sesame oil over the top. Stir one more time, sprinkle 5-spice powder over, & serve.

Unlike most stir-fry dishes, this one can be covered & kept warm until ready to serve.


----------



## cupcakelover (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone have any tips for baking or broiling tofu? I love it fried, but am on a restricted diet. I'd like to enjoy tofu, but need a way to prepare it without any fats or sugars.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 4, 2007)

I made fried rice using tofu which was very good.  As of late, I made the same recipe except with shrimp.  I think we like the tofu better.  But I will be looking for paneer (Indian cheese) or a variation of it.  Sounds very interesting.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 4, 2007)

Cupcakelover - one of my favorite magazines - Eating Well - also has an online site (Healthy Recipes, Nutrition Information, Free Weight Loss Program - Eating Well) where they maintain a library of many, if not all of their recipes.  They've had quite a few delicious recipes that I've tried over the years involving baked & broiled tofu.  I'd definitely check them out for suggestions.  Plus, all their recipes come with nutritional counts - very helpful for those on special diets.


----------



## boufa06 (Mar 5, 2007)

cupcakelover said:
			
		

> Anyone have any tips for baking or broiling tofu? I love it fried, but am on a restricted diet. I'd like to enjoy tofu, but need a way to prepare it without any fats or sugars.  Thanks in advance!


You could bake a leek and tofu quiche.  To do the filling for the pastry shell, slice 2 large leeks and saute in olive oil.  In a bowl, mash 2-3 cups medium tofu, add 2 tbsps lemon juice, garlic salt and pepper, and then add to the sauteed leeks.  Pour filling into the pastry shell and bake in the oven at 400 degrees F for about half an hour or until set and lightly brown.

If you are an aubergine lover, you can stuff it with a tofu & mushroom mixture.  First broil 2 large aubergines until soft, scoop some flesh out and chop them.  Prepare filling by sauteing chopped onion and garlic first before adding chopped mushrooms.  Remove from heat, add crumbled tofu, aubergine flesh, parsley, thyme, salt and pepper.  Stuff aubergine skins with the mixture and bake in the oven for about half an hour.  When done, serve with tomato sauce poured over them.  To prepare sauce,  heat blended tomatoes and basil in a saucepan and then add seasoning.


----------



## Little Miss J (Mar 6, 2007)

Cupcake lover this is probably a dull recipe but I love tofu and have been trying a couple of different recipes (have move recently and now can actually buy more than one brand of long life silken firm tofu!). 
Ok, I am sure the experts are going to tell me I am doing this wrong but this is how I did it :grin: I squished a block of firm for about 1/2 hour between plates lined with paper towel and put a dictionary on top (to weigh it down :grin.  Then sliced into 1/2 inch slices and marinated in garlic, soy sauce and seasame oil then drained it and popped it in a dish and baked it in a moderate oven.  I just had it with salad and took it to work the next day....got some funny looks but no one was brave enough to ask what it was and if they weren't asking I wasn't telling...


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 6, 2007)

I tried eating tofu at work one day last week in a stir fry.

To me, it made me fell as though I was eating pieces of soft fat from some baked beans! Yuck!! I imagine that in time, I must try to aquire a taste for it.


----------



## Treklady (Mar 12, 2007)

Cliveb...you crack me up.

This is one of my most favorite recipes, but since no one will eat it here, I rarely if ever make it, but I love the taste. I got this when I was a vegetarian, and low and behold, my daughter is now one and will not eat, it, but she does not like Mayo. Here goes:

*Tofu Tuna Salad*
1 lb firm tofu
2 scallions-minced
1/2 cup mayo
2 T soy sauce (Tamari may be substitued)
1 T lemon juice
1t kelp powder optional (I never used this one)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Freeze tofu for 24 hours.
Thaw tofu. Break into big chunks and squeeze out excess water, and then put them in a medium sized bowl. On the side, in a small bowl, stir together all other ingredients, mix well and add to tofu. Enjoy.


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 23, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried making a tofu Parmesan?  I was thinking I'd try doing it like chicken parm--dredge slices of tofu in flour, then egg, then bread crumbs, cook it on the stove in a little olive oil and then top with melted cheese and sauce.  Does that sound do-able?


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Clive, I actually find even paneer tasteless.  I would grade tofu and paneer pretty close in terms of flavor quotient.  

I think what helps paneer is that it is normally used in Indian preparations that are loaded with sauces - example palak paneer (creamed spinach with spices) or mattar paneer or with methi leaves (peas and a bitter green that is unique to Indian cuisine).  

Tofu is the same thing.  If you marinate it and then cook it with veggies in a sauce (could be type of kung pao sauce or anything else that has a lot of flavor) it tastes good.  

I like smoothies made out of Silken tofu (there is a slight after taste but it's a good way to get soy protein in your diet, although I would just add yogurt which tastes better). 

I also like tofu in anything that is flavorul - One of the favorite items I love it in is Hot and Sour Soup.  The Soup has so much deep flavor that it permeates through the tofu and gives it a punch.

For the individual who asked if tofu can be baked.  I would say why not. I have attempted it and it comes out well.  I actually marinated it with soy and some garlic and ginger.  Then coated it in a mixture of cornstarch and egg and allowed it to bake (space it apart and spary with oil).  Flip it after several minutes and let it brown on the other side.  You can use this in any chinese preparation at the end (after the veggies are stir-fried) and you get a nice crunch from the batter on the tofu.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 23, 2007)

I dont really do tofu but its pretty good as a ricotta substitute I took soft tofu mixed in some parmesan,garlic,parsley egg and a bit of salt and used it between a sort of eggplant, tomato sauce casserole.Italian based type meal but I also used mozzarella
The thing with tofu is its really bland but will take on any flavors you give it very well.


----------

